# Sasuke vs Darui



## RedChidori (Oct 12, 2014)

The title says it all .



VS




Location: The Great Samurai Bridge
State of Mind: IC
Starting Distance: 10 feet away
Knowledge: Manga due to previous encounters
Restrictions: Blindness, Amaterasu is a *last resort*, Enton is for defensive purposes _only._
Additional Info: This is Kage Summit Sasuke, and War Arc Darui. Sasuke starts off with his 3T Sharingan activated.* Also, Sasuke can use Susano'o but only up to V2, V3 and above is restricted.*  Scenarios are of the following:

*SCENARIOS*
*Scenario 1: Both Sasuke (Sharingan activated) and Darui engage each other in CQC, strictly using Kenjutsu and or Taijutsu.*

*Scenario 2: Straight up all out battle, nothing more, nothing less.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



**BONUS SCENARIO**
*Sasuke's Susano'o is restricted to only V1 ribcage + arm.*




Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

*READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!! -RedChidori*


----------



## trance (Oct 12, 2014)

Sasuke sees through his attacks and annihilates him.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 12, 2014)

In the first scenario Sasuke has the edge because of Sharingan prediction and better speed. He'll read through Darui's moves and react with sufficient counters. Not to say Darui isn't a good swordsman in his own right, Sasuke just has more going for him.

In the second scenario I don't see how Darui contends with Susanō. Sasuke would be inclined to bring it out sooner than later if Darui begins shooting his lasers everywhere. The black flames are not really needed.

Darui vs. 3-tomoe Sasuke with Kirin restricted is a more balanced match-up in my opinion. Though I believe Sasuke would win that bout as well.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 12, 2014)

Darui used around 17 Ranton lasers, quite kunai with explosive tags from Kankuro, Temari's Futon and god knows how many sand bullets Gaara  and Sasuke's V2 Susanoo protected him from the attacks without a scratch. I'm not seeing how Darui can get through it so it's pretty much a mater of when Sasuke will put him down. As for scenario one Sasuke's Sharingan would give him the advantage and he'll likely catch Darui first with a deadly blow.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 12, 2014)

Could go either way with Kenjutsu&Taijutsu usage. Though I'm leaning towards Sasuke because of precog.

Sasuke destroys Darui in the second simulation due to superior arsenal with MS


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 12, 2014)

> Scenario 1: Both Sasuke (Sharingan activated) and Darui engage each other in CQC, strictly using Kenjutsu and or Taijutsu.


This is generally equal, Darui proved he could read Sasuke's movement when he blew a raiton wave in his face. 

They exchange each other and nothing really happens, then they break off, Darui throws some raiton shuriken which are blocked by Sasuke and the above is repeated. 

If Ninjutsu and Genjutsu is restricted altogether in this scenario, Sasuke eventually beats him as it took Darui some time to down Suigetsu when he had the elemental advantage, and Sasuke is faster than Suigetsu. 



> Scenario 2: Straight up all out battle, nothing more, nothing less.


Darui has absolutely nothing to counter Enton or even ribcage Susano, the arrows kill him.


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 12, 2014)

I just added a Bonus Scenario in the OP guys .


----------



## Tainted Sun (Oct 12, 2014)

If Sasuke can react to the Raikage, then what can Darui possibly do to him?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Oct 14, 2014)

Darui dies a horrible death in all scenarios


----------



## Turrin (Oct 14, 2014)

Hard to say whose better in CQC, as we just don't have enough Data on Darui. So first scenario I really don't know.

Second scenario Sasuke would win with Amaterasu or V2-Susano'o. 

Third scenario Sasuke would still win with Amaterasu, while defending with V1 Susano'o, Shunshin, Raitons, Summons.

That is of course unless Kurokaminari is just that fucked, than things could change, but as things stand Susano'o and Amaterasu are too much for Darui to handle.


----------



## JuicyG (Oct 14, 2014)

In bonus scenario sasuke can still blitz. 10 meters gives Darui little time to react against a sharingan user and someone who reacted to Ei


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> In bonus scenario sasuke can still blitz. 10 meters gives Darui little time to react against a sharingan user and someone who reacted to Ei


Both Suigetsu and V2 Jugo reacted to V1 Ei, he's not that impressive. Darui appeared at Sasuke's position at roughly the same time as V1 Ei [1]. 

Not exactly sure why anyone is attempting to suggest Darui is below V1 Ei's speed capacity considering he avoided V2 Kinkaku for extended panels carrying a massive jar while chakra deprived and after having recently had his soul taken out of his body. 

3-toma Kage Summit Sasuke would never blitz Darui in any scenario, at any distance. He canonically failed to the moment Darui hit him casually with a Suiton wave upon his attempt to blitz them.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Oct 14, 2014)

It





DaVizWiz said:


> Both Suigetsu and V2 Jugo reacted to V1 Ei, he's not that impressive. Darui appeared at Sasuke's position at roughly the same time as V1 Ei [1].
> 
> Not exactly sure why anyone is attempting to suggest Darui is below V1 Ei's speed capacity considering he avoided V2 Kinkaku for extended panels carrying a massive jar while chakra deprived and after having recently had his soul taken out of his body.
> 
> 3-toma Kage Summit Sasuke would never blitz Darui in any scenario, at any distance. He canonically failed to the moment Darui hit him casually with a Suiton wave upon his attempt to blitz them.




Well the guy dashed immediately toward Ei and jumped, presumably to attempt a powerful downward slash with his sword. The moment Sasuke jumped he was basically a sitting duck.

It's not as diffficult to land an attack on someone who:

a) Is travelling in a straight line
b) Is in mid-air
c) doesn't have his/her attention on you

If Sasuke was focused on Darui, his Sharingan would've picked up the movements of Darui preparing the jutsu before he executed it.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 14, 2014)

> Well the guy dashed immediately toward Ei and jumped, presumably to attempt a powerful downward slash with his sword. The moment Sasuke jumped he was basically a sitting duck.


Ninja jump at high speeds all the time, I'm not understanding your logic? Current Naruto blitzed Kaguya with a jump. 



> It's not as diffficult to land an attack on someone who:
> 
> a) Is travelling in a straight line
> b) Is in mid-air
> c) doesn't have his/her attention on you


V1 Killer Bee couldn't hit Sasuke in a position with two of the exact factors you just mentioned. 



> If Sasuke was focused on Darui, his Sharingan would've picked up the movements of Darui preparing the jutsu before he executed it.


Darui was clearly in the view of Sasuke's 3-toma Sharingan, he stood directly aside the Raikage not a meter from him. He had the options of:
1. Erecting Susano to block it
2. Extending Chidori before being hit to hit Darui
3. Throw Chidori Sword through the wave
4. Attempt to flip above it

But he didn't.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 14, 2014)

Darui vs sasuke in cqc would be a good match i dont know who the first scwnario goes to.

second scenario goes to sasuke.

and darui might be able to win the bonus match up if he aims his laser cirus in between the ribs of sasuke susano.


----------

